# Digital projector recommendations



## sigport (Dec 6, 2011)

Orignially I projected images for my clients to view via slide projector.  When all went digital I bought a large flat screen tv which is hooked up to my computer so clients could still see images large.  Now I want to go back to projecting so I am going to buy a digital projector.  Looking for recommendations.  Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2011)

Investigate the cost of replacement lamps.  Just like ink carts for a printer..... that's where they stick you.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 6, 2011)

This will do the job. http://www.amazon.com/Epson-PowerLite-Home-Cinema-8350/dp/B0044UHJWY

This will do the job and then some. Optoma Projectors: Optoma HD8600 DLP projector


----------



## Garbz (Dec 8, 2011)

How big is your wallet? 

Typical projects are designed to display movies or powerpoint presentations. Colour accuracy is often not only ignored, but in some cases purposefully skewed to make the projector seem more saturated or the contrast more dynamic. It may not present your pictures in the best light (pun always intended) unless you're willing to part with a hellova lot of money.


----------



## bentrod (Jan 21, 2014)

Garbz said:


> How big is your wallet?
> 
> Typical projects are designed to display movies or powerpoint presentations. Colour accuracy is often not only ignored, but in some cases purposefully skewed to make the projector seem more saturated or the contrast more dynamic. It may not present your pictures in the best light (pun always intended) unless you're willing to part with a hellova lot of money.



How much money? I am asking several years later on this post so projectors are better and cheaper now. Also what software is needed, I will be displaying at my church and garden club?


thanks

Jim


----------

